# How does a hair gloss work in salons?



## macmistress (Apr 12, 2008)

Rather than going for the typical cut and colour i usually go for in hair salons, I wanted to opt for a conditioning treatment or a cut and gloss. But i am more confused about the latter. I have heard of people having gloss put in their hair, but I am not so sure how it works? Can any experts help me out here? Thnx. Much appreciated


----------



## prettybaby (Apr 12, 2008)

Basically the process is the same as an all over color, with less hair damaging elements. All it does is add shine to your hair color, no lifting (lightening) or depositing (darkening) takes place. I think the best way to describe the outcome is like the commercial models. The models hair always looks shiny and dramatically healthy.

HTH!


----------



## macmistress (Apr 12, 2008)

so is there such a thing as coloured gloss?


----------



## prettybaby (Apr 12, 2008)

well it honestly depends on which hair color products your salon of choice is using. but if you are asking if they can match your natural color and make your hair shinier, they should be able to,yes. it all really depends on your current color as well. its harder to find a color gloss that will show on very dark hair, but lighter hair should be alot simpler. what exactly are you starting with and what is the desired end result?


----------



## macmistress (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettybaby* 

 
_well it honestly depends on which hair color products your salon of choice is using. but if you are asking if they can match your natural color and make your hair shinier, they should be able to,yes. it all really depends on your current color as well. its harder to find a color gloss that will show on very dark hair, but lighter hair should be alot simpler. what exactly are you starting with and what is the desired end result?_

 
Hmm..let me attach a pic of my hair..

That's my hair colour after half head highlights of multi tones of blonde and caramel. I have not coloured it since a good few months and I decided I want to try out something else. Maybe a more sophisticated look so I thought of a deep coloured gloss. after an oil conditioning treatment? What are your thoughts? 

I guess I want a healthy finish too. I do feel like my hair would be a lil too dry sometimes. 

Also I will be having it coloured in July. Would that be a problem?

Thank you so much! Much appreciated


----------



## prettybaby (Apr 12, 2008)

a color gloss should cover all of the highlights, and depending on the shade it may completely get rid of them. mostly i would think it would just make them darker. the color gloss should not harm them i would think, but then its really dependant on what products your stylist chooses to use. dont do the oil treatment, but maybe a deep conditioner after the procedure.


----------



## macmistress (Apr 13, 2008)

okay thankyou very much love


----------

